# Air bubbles



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

its entirely dependant on the vicosity of your honey, the temperature of your honey (relates also to practicle viscosity) and the extent of bubbles in the honey (did you pour from a height? let the honey stream "swirl" on the way in?)- so no, no one can say. warming it up to reduce viscosity (make it "thinner") will help.
good luck,mike


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

Assuming that you did a standard extraction ( not crush and strain ) and because of your area the honey is likely pretty dry (14-15% moisture).... The bubbles will never come out at room temp. At 120F it will take about 2 days.

With thick dry honey, the extraction process layers millions of fine tiny air bubbles into the honey as it spins. The honey is too thick to allow the bubbles to rise. It may not even look like bubbles, more like cloudy honey. But a flashlight through the side will highlight the tiny bubbles for you to see.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow, good info. Yes, I did a standard extraction. So, given that the bubbles aren't all coming out, is it considered okay to bottle that way? I don't really have a practical way of heating... other than setting the container out in the direct sun, I guess (assuming we ever shake the June Gloom down here, which has extended into July).


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

if bottled, it will eventually have a layer of foam come to the top. wont hurt it, but detracts from the appearence if you sell. use it to your advantage-"thats proof its not heated/blended(with syrup)/filtered" but is "bona-fied 100% pure, natural honey!"


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

It sounds like your bees got into a sage honey flow!
Ernie


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

"if bottled, it will eventually have a layer of foam come to the top"

If the honey is too thick it will not !!! Instead, the tiny bubbles act as a point source for granulation to begin. It will turn solid very quickly.... seen it too many times.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

BEES4U said:


> It sounds like your bees got into a sage honey flow!
> Ernie


Bigtime sage flow this year, Ernie. I imagine you saw the same, since you're just down the grade from me. Had white, black and purple sage, along with a ton of early buckwheat, wild lavender, on and on and on... nothing like a good rain year, right?

The combination made for a yellow honey. Not sure that's too visually attractive, but the taste is awesome--- buttery, rich, with a subtly sweet aftertaste.


----------

